# melanoton nasal spray



## bigguy6641 (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi guys, I have just been approached about melanotan II nasal spray, I have used the injectable to good effect, has anyone heard of the nasal sparay version? and have used it and what are the results?


----------



## jjj (Jun 1, 2008)

the only nasel spray ive heard of to do with melanotan II is the one wherethey have isolated the part that gives users erections, and are using the nasel spray as an anti-impotance drug, like a new viagra, but instead of just increasing blood flow, it actualy stimulates the receptors that make you horney inte first place, forgot what its called but its letters and numbers in the name.

...any advice is, buy some! and pass on the source lol


----------



## jjj (Jun 1, 2008)

found it, its called PT-141 and is apparently 4 yrs away from proper approval, again- buy it!


----------



## bigguy6641 (Mar 10, 2004)

cheers bud i will let you know how i get on.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

adi64 said:


> Ive been using the Melanotan2 Nasel spray for a couple of months now and found it to be most effective!
> 
> I get it from a site that also has CJC-1295, GHRP-6 and PT 141 (which is amazing!)
> 
> *PM me for site address if you are interested*.


Funny how all 3 of your posts have finished with line eh?


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

no one can pm you. you have too few posts, need 100 i think


----------



## 956Vette (Jan 6, 2010)

Nasal spray is garbage for 99% of users, stay away from it


----------



## miss-cutie-20 (Feb 10, 2010)

I have been using the nasal spray for about a month now and not seen any changes, just found i had moles on my body which i have never had before, is this normal?


----------



## Gavina (Mar 4, 2010)

The Nasal spray works great for me, just as the inject works.


----------



## criticalbench (Apr 3, 2010)

I heard of the nasal spray, but never saw it available really. That is interesting, I got to look into it more now.


----------



## paczbro (May 24, 2012)

its been 2 yrs now, any results?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

That thread needs closing. There's a longer one more informative already opened with same name


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

I've used the nasel spray..I've have a Brown nose..


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

Only hear negative things about nasal spray. Been using mt2 for about 2-3 months and after the sun in the last 4 days I am deffo a brother from another mother.


----------

